# My opinion of Reformed worship...



## buggy (Jul 16, 2009)

Having attended many types of churches before, I must give my opinion of them... In my previous days with the Fundamentalist Baptists, they like to use the "gospel hymns" used in the 19th century, although they will insert some older hymns and even a few "watered-down" conservative CCM that does not use drums or that "rock tune". The most nostalgic period was when the preacher will shout "AMEN!" in the middle of the singing.

My first time at a Reformed Baptist service was... strange. The elder recited from the psalms. A lot of the hymns sang you will NOT hear in any fundamentalist or contemporary church. I can somehow feel the fear of God very present in this service. It's not that I have anything against contemporary worship, but too many of them today sing doctrinally shallow and weak songs, and divert from preaching with all them skits and dramas.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the PB....

And praise God for meaty hymns!


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 16, 2009)

buggy said:


> Having attended many types of churches before, I must give my opinion of them... In my previous days with the Fundamentalist Baptists, they like to use the "gospel hymns" used in the 19th century, although they will insert some older hymns and even a few "watered-down" conservative CCM that does not use drums or that "rock tune". The most nostalgic period was when the preacher will shout "AMEN!" in the middle of the singing.
> 
> My first time at a Reformed Baptist service was... strange. The elder recited from the psalms. A lot of the hymns sang you will NOT hear in any fundamentalist or contemporary church. I can somehow feel the fear of God very present in this service. It's not that I have anything against contemporary worship, but too many of them today sing doctrinally shallow and weak songs, and divert from preaching with all them skits and dramas.



I think you will fit in just fine here at PB.


----------

